# South Africa RA - Cashkows.com



## SaffaNZ (Feb 9, 2014)

I have heard that its now possible to get your RA out of SA if you formally emigrate. 

Anybody used cashkows before? They don't seem to charge a fixed fare but rather a % of the value. This does not make sense to me as if one has quiet a lot of money you can effectively turn them into "cashkows" lol. 

Anybody used them before?


----------

